# The Vintage Halloween Thread



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a tape of spooky haunted house sounds that I got from a book order at school when I was 8 or 9. I thought i has really made it to the big time haunt once I had that tape to play on Halloween. I'm pretty sure it doesn't work anymore but I keep it with my Halloween stuff because I love seeing it while I'm getting decorations out every year. 
That and my collection of McDonald Chicken McNuggets in Halloween costumes!! (I have the entire set, jealous everyone?) haha


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I follow a blog on Tumblr that is all vintage Halloween stuff. I love looking through the posts and sometimes come across things I remember from years past. http://vintage-halloween.tumblr.com/


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

.My Nan had an old plastic cat mask with built in whiskers, the old cardboard cutouts, and some plastic costumeskirts that I will always remember the smell of. I know it sounds ridiculous, but every year when she took out her Halloween stuff...those items always had a certain smell to them that was an instant boost of Halloween spirit to me


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love this thread! It was the start of all of THIS!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm trying to keep this thread going. I know it's a slower time of year, so we need more of our regulars to post along with bringing some lurkers out of hiding! You guys need to unlurk.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I was going to post a picture of the Beistle Jointed Witch that wears mostly purple I think. 

Its one Halloween decoration I remember hanging on my Grandma's door and I saw it on Ebay a few days ago for $14. I was tempted but it was $14 for cheap cardboard. I can't even find a pic now. 

My Grandma and I have spent most of my Halloweens together. First she would take my cousin and I Trick-Or-Treating, which was always a blast. Then I think in my teenage years and really early twenties I spent them with various friends. (the worst one ever was when we invited a couple of friends over to watch scary movies and we ended up watching the movie 300... on Halloween... because they really didn't like scary movies  ).

But for the last few years, my husband and I go to her house to hand out candy, watch scary movies and eat junk food (usually chili-cheese dip and pigs in a blanket). She's just about to buy a new 60 inch tv too... so this year should be quite a bit of a better view than her old clunker. LOL. She keeps saying 'I just want to get it so we have it for Halloween'... lol. 

But yeah, being with her and that witch really reminds me of the younger years. Lol! I'll post a pic or two sometime. I would like the thread to keep going too.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Saw this guy on eBay, and it instantly took me back to my childhood! Avon plush, light-up jack-o-lantern:


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I remember getting 13 Horrors of Halloween for Christmas in my teens.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

"13 Horrors of Halloween" is my favorite Halloween book, and one of the best all-around anthologies I've ever read. Picked it up a long time ago in a Waldens, and the stories were excellent, a few of them really powerful. The coolest part of this for me was that my favorite one in the book is "Pumpkinhead" by Al Sarrantonio. When I first bought the book, I hadn't started writing, and didn't even start until years later. When Bad Moon Books released THE WATCHING, it kicked off their annual Halloween line, but we also did a special chapbook promotion along with it called BAD CANDY, which featured two of my own short stories, and we also got Al Sarrantonio on board to reprint "Pumpkinhead." So it was really special for me to be published with him in the same book, and with a story that I enjoyed so much and helped influence my own writing.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Truly a vintage item now, one of the very first Yankee candles called Halloween. Rare Yankee candle, and it's never been burned. I've posted this one in several threads already, but so many people have told me how rare it is that I think it's cool to share.


----------



## Grey Skull (Jan 28, 2014)

Here are a few of my favorite pieces that scream Halloween. Die Cuts are a huge part of Halloween for us. We collect vintage Halloween along with vintage everything and I cant ever pass up Halloween items at a yard sale or thrift store.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I always liked seeing this guy on doors while trick or treat.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...N29DtP2DSjhqZSWntai2q-qQ24Ps0Xsiry3x1zF1HP2Uq

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...zS3iVaok00qzWGZQJinpmhvWLzXJttK104nq1IxoEQb4U

very difficult to post pics at work.
I grew up with these in the house for Halloween.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

and I still have this one.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...ekBCSxNAP-hmboQ0HxZHUuOs5SyOpIse2DbrEL6-TKdSO
Image not mine.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh heck.
https://www.google.com/search?q=bei...GK8WTqAaivIKgDw&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=688


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

And finally.
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/07/37/34/0737346670505121183a36f1ae3e78dc.jpg


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://fitfordragoncon.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/sleepy-hollow-70.png
and I just like this guy.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Used to listen to this at school library when ever I had the chance.
http://littleredreviewer.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/war-of-the-worlds-news.jpg


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, the guy from the Van Tassel Halloween party as Brom Bone recites the tale of the Headless Horseman! I posted some of these on my FB page. And the die cuts have vintage stamped all over them.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

craftygirl said:


> That and my collection of McDonald Chicken McNuggets in Halloween costumes!! (I have the entire set, jealous everyone?) haha


Which McNugget Buddies do you have? Here's mine with matching plate...and BTW nothing says Halloween like...wait for it...CANDY CORN! When I was growing-up you could only get it during the Halloween season so today I only eat it during Sept. or Oct.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I have all of them I'll have to take a picture of them and post it here tomorrow. I've never seen the plate!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

craftygirl said:


> I think I have all of them I'll have to take a picture of them and post it here tomorrow. I've never seen the plate!


Look on EBay you can usually get one for under $20 and I think it completes the set nicely. BTW note there are only four McBuddies dresses in costume on the plate but the set has six, a pumpkin and Mummy not shown on the plate...maybe. I believe the plate was made first and they weren't sure on how many they were going to make so in the end they went with the four pictured and the ones they were sure they were going to make, and placed hints of the ones they were not sure of on the plate. If you look they did include a spider which is on the mummies head and a pumpkin to represent the Buddy dressed as a pumpkin.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like there was a pumpkin down front on the plate. I'll have to see if I still have my set. But I know I didn't have the plate. I know I once put the set in a Goodwill box, but then took them back out thinking maybe someday I might want to display them again. I hope I still have them.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I found my McNugget buddies and I do in fact have all of them!

The first set (1988)








The Halloween set (1993)








The last set (1996)


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool Craftygirl nice collection indeed. I have two of the 1996 collection and I want to finnish that set soon along with it's plate. I like the 1993 set the best. 

Scareme, there is a pumpkin in the corner I guess I should have said there is no nugget buddy dressed as a pumpkin or buddy dressed as a spider but the pumpkin and spider on the plate were used.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Saw this blow mold and couldn't resist. They always take me back.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Absolutely right. They just give off that Halloween vintage vibe that I'm talking about.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I love that! I've never seen a Halloween blow mold, only the Christmas variety. Great find!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Witches from Halloween Horrors.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Different picture. What a great vintage Halloween image.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Gotta love the old vinyl cover art Paul! This brings me back for sure. Mom used to put a similar record on halloween night and all the kids thought twice about coming to the door.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm surprised that there isn't the love (in general, not here specifically) for the old melted plastic popcorn decorations that are what say "childhood Halloween" for me more than any other style of decoration. They are poor sellers at even trivial sums, but give me the biggest nostalgia buzz. 

Plastic popcorn décor


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I remember this record being played at a local Jaycees Haunted Hike. Some of my neighbors were members, and they let us help out, scaring people as they were led through the forested park. I remember this record playing over the speaker system, echoing across the pond and woods. Nothing quite like it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

Something that always brings back a Halloween memory for me is "Pizza Head" that Pizza Hut used to air all the time in the early 90's. The Halloween commercial was always my favorite. Pizza Head is TOTing and is taken to a haunted house and is introduced to his "friend" Steve. Steve is a pizza cutter. I know it sounds crazy but the commercial is awesome!

Sid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg2j6EifRWo


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Spooky Shadows projector. We bought one at K-Mart years ago and it still works fine. I found this pic of one online.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love this thread!!! I've gotten very into Vintage Halloween items over the past few years. This is a pic of a very cool vintage style pumpkin kid that we found last year. And of course our Halloween tree with lots of vintage inspired decorations. Oh and the puppy we got last Sept....who isn't so vintage but just as cool


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Great picture, lol.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some of the artwork on vintage Halloween cards is so cool. There are some great ones I found on Pinterest.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I love this thread too! I am a vintage Halloween girl all the way!

Nothing says vintage to me like Ben Cooper/ Collegeville and Beistle!

Sweaty faces and limited vision--that's vintage Hallloween!
















Vintage Beistle decorations...
Like this guy that has hung on the wall for every Halloween since i was 7:








Sweet ceramic ghosts my Grandma made for me and my sister:








And of course, the annual viewing of The Legend of Sleepy Hollow on The Wonderful World of Disney:


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

StacyN said:


> View attachment 203491


H.R. PUFFINSTUFF!!!!!!!

That's too cool!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Heres a page with 94 vintage records cover art. Enjoy. http://churchofhalloween.com/halloween-album-covers/


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Bo Diddley Meets the Monster. Vintage music and picture.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q6z4Enl7yQ


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes the smell of the plastic jack o lantern tot pail from the 1970s takes me back


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Another great picture.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Different picture. What a great vintage Halloween image.


I have something that was very obviously inspired by this picture hanging on my front door right now! I bought it at Wal-Mart a couple of nights ago. I'll try to post a pic soon. 

More pics of vintage goodness please!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's another cool picture.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Saw this on American Pickers, a Halloween Parade Lantern, had it been in better shape, it could have fetched up to $2,000.00


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I just got my kiddo these because I had them as a kid. I've been accused of *shock* *gasp* actually buying them for myself in an attempt to replace my copies. Perish the thought! (looks guilty)


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

My father had this album. I remember one year to test his tape recorder, he played side two in the background and tried to act as if we were in the scene..
It is funny how looking at an object can bring you back to a place and time in your mind. When I see this album I am in my parent's living room playing this on the hifi record player over and over again..


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Great stuff! I love vintage Halloween!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Fast food Halloween toys...


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Glad to see this thread revived. Nothing like a trip down memory lane with vintage Halloween items.


----------



## October 31st (Aug 11, 2010)

Forum User said:


> Something that always brings back a Halloween memory for me is "Pizza Head" that Pizza Hut used to air all the time in the early 90's. The Halloween commercial was always my favorite. Pizza Head is TOTing and is taken to a haunted house and is introduced to his "friend" Steve. Steve is a pizza cutter. I know it sounds crazy but the commercial is awesome!
> 
> Sid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg2j6EifRWo


I enjoy these commercials too, and the Doritos/Pepsi Monster commercials.


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys, check out my Instagram account, see how much of it takes you back. 
Search oldhalloweenstuff.
It's my personal collection of masks, props, cassettes, and dime store stuff from Halloweens long gone.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

I've started my yearly ritual of cruising eBay for vintage decorations, blow molds and toys and I see this thread pop up. Perfect! As I score them I'll post them. I picked this up to frame and hang in my children's reading area.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Backreading some here...

Just noticed this album cover in a link. This may be a Wolfman but it's definitely NOT Lon Chaney Jr. or even Lon Chaney, Sr., that's Oliver Reed in Hammer's "Curse of the Werewolf."


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Picked this up on eBay as I would looking for vintage Halloween items.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

there are so many things that remind me of Halloween growing up. Here are some of my favorites:







I still have the below record. My aunt used to play it all the time and one year she just gave it to my mom to keep for my brother and I







This blowmold will always remind me of trick or treating at my Nana & Aunts:







and last but not least, this Dracula diecut who I used to think looked eerily familiar to Mr. Rogers. Does anyone else see the resemblance??


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I remember that Dracula diecut! I used to have that one, I remember buying one in 1987 to use in a cheesy shot-on-video horror spoof. We needed decorations for a party scene and that ended up being one of them...


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

A vintage Disney scene.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

This pretty cool.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Not the first time I've posted this candle, but it does exist! It's probably close enough in age to be considered vintage now.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Loving all this vintage stuff! I have a few kid's books about ghosts/witches/Halloween night, all dating between 1961-1977 (maybe not as vintage for some, but definitely for me, haha). I've just started perusing through local antique shops for other spooky things too


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe a little too far back, but here's a bunch of old halloween radio shows
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL32A09183FFD69338


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love those old time radio shows. I try to listen to at least one a night. Have you heard of The Price of Fear? Vincent Price hosts. I love his voice.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a huge appreciation for Vintage Halloween! 

Some of my favorites-

I'm a teacher and read this book to my students EVERY year. My mom used to read it to me and my brothers when we were little. The page with the witch always scared the crap out of me and I love reading this book to this day., 








I have a couple vintage lanterns, and the others are modern recreations, but I think it's hard to tell which one is which in the picture


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Lukewa, do you keep that setup year-round? It's awesome!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Lukewa, do you keep that setup year-round? It's awesome!


Thank you! I don't keep it out year round, as soon as I start school though, I start itching to get out Halloween stuff  Last year it was the first weekend in September when I got it all out!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Lukewa said:


> I have a huge appreciation for Vintage Halloween!
> 
> Some of my favorites-
> 
> ...


Lukewa, I will have to look for that book! When I was in the 6th grade, I had a teacher that had the Tell, Tale Heart from Edgar Allen Poe on record. She lowered the lights and lit a candle and put this on for all of us to listen to. It was FANTASTIC! Now I have all of Poe's stories on my ipod and I also got a book that from audible.com that is by Vincent Price! Nothing vulgar or explicit but full of suspense! There are 4 stories and I LOVE it! I'm listening to all these books along with my Halloween music while I make props and decorate! I love your Vintage collection! I love that look and your collection is very nice. Home Goods often gets in vintage style items! Great post!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

CHEFJULI said:


> Lukewa, I will have to look for that book! When I was in the 6th grade, I had a teacher that had the Tell, Tale Heart from Edgar Allen Poe on record. She lowered the lights and lit a candle and put this on for all of us to listen to. It was FANTASTIC! Now I have all of Poe's stories on my ipod and I also got a book that from audible.com that is by Vincent Price! Nothing vulgar or explicit but full of suspense! There are 4 stories and I LOVE it! I'm listening to all these books along with my Halloween music while I make props and decorate! I love your Vintage collection! I love that look and your collection is very nice. Home Goods often gets in vintage style items! Great post!


Thank you! I teach 2nd grade and love setting the mood with the story. I turn the lights off and just have a small lamp over in our reading corner. When I get to the highlight of the book, I shout it out and seriously, the kiddos all jump off the floor, love it! I love that you have such good memories from your teacher doing that.  That's such a good idea to play those books while you're busy doing Halloween things. Clever. 

Also, I just started following you on all your pinterest boards. I'm dying over some of your pins! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Lukewa said:


> Thank you! I teach 2nd grade and love setting the mood with the story. I turn the lights off and just have a small lamp over in our reading corner. When I get to the highlight of the book, I shout it out and seriously, the kiddos all jump off the floor, love it! I love that you have such good memories from your teacher doing that.  That's such a good idea to play those books while you're busy doing Halloween things. Clever.
> 
> Also, I just started following you on all your pinterest boards. I'm dying over some of your pins! Thanks for the compliment!


OH, Second Grade is such a great age! Do you decorate your classroom? Check out my board Halloween Crafts and there are some fantastic crafts for kids with milk jugs and toilet paper rolls. Last year I had a lady who stopped me while decorating my house to ask if I would come teach Halloween crafts to her kids at the elementary school! I want to do that this year! My house is the house you can see from outer space during Halloween! It's such great fun! What great memories you are making for the kids! Love it!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

CHEFJULI said:


> OH, Second Grade is such a great age! Do you decorate your classroom? Check out my board Halloween Crafts and there are some fantastic crafts for kids with milk jugs and toilet paper rolls. Last year I had a lady who stopped me while decorating my house to ask if I would come teach Halloween crafts to her kids at the elementary school! I want to do that this year! My house is the house you can see from outer space during Halloween! It's such great fun! What great memories you are making for the kids! Love it!


I DO decorate my classroom for Halloween. It's really fun for the kids to come around the hall when I'm bringing them in and hear their ooh's, and aaah's. Now, my counterparts aren't thrilled, because they get sick of hearing, Well, in Mr. W's class, bla bla bla  We don't have a lot of time for crafts  I manage to sneak one in anyways when we are with our upper grade buddies. We make these






The kids LOVE them. 

One picture is outside my classroom door, there's one of the bathrooms. All of the second graders contribute a pumpkin and a quote for our pumpkin graveyard. It looks great! The second is a quick look inside my classroom. No names are visible, so I feel comfortable posting here.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd have LOVED to have had some of the teachers on here. :heart: Keep it up! The kids will always, always remember it! And they'll wind up on here.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Lukewa said:


> I DO decorate my classroom for Halloween. It's really fun for the kids to come around the hall when I'm bringing them in and hear their ooh's, and aaah's. Now, my counterparts aren't thrilled, because they get sick of hearing, Well, in Mr. W's class, bla bla bla  We don't have a lot of time for crafts  I manage to sneak one in anyways when we are with our upper grade buddies. We make these
> View attachment 249193
> The kids LOVE them.
> 
> ...


I love the PUMPKIN Graveyard! Some of those pumpkins are very impressive for second grade! You could do the milk jug ghosts with the kids. Just need a gallon milk or water jug and color or print out faces to put on the milk jugs and then a tea light for the bottom! I love your classroom! Tell the other teachers to get with the program and start decorating! What's your plan for this year?


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

scareme said:


> I love those old time radio shows. I try to listen to at least one a night. Have you heard of The Price of Fear? Vincent Price hosts. I love his voice.


I haven't heard of the Price of Fear, I'll look that up. I'm most familiar with Vincent Price on the radio as the Saint, which is fun but not halloween.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's a couple more of my vintage collection, two noise makers and a chocolate/candy mold.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

blow molds and Ben cooper masks


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

This is all so cool. If yall want check out my Instagram oldhalloweenstuff 
I think you will enjoy.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Vintage Halloween has a lot of character.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I got a costume catalog for my kids from a company called Chasing Fireflies. The costumes are gorgeous but rather expensive, especially for kiddos. But, I did see that they have a few Halloween décor items that are vintage-inspired, and when I saw them, I thought of this thread. 

The beanbag toss game is gorgeous, as are the Halloween garland and matching runner & chair covers. 
They also have an orange vintage-looking Halloween tree & decorations set for sale. 

http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/ho...1:holidaysoccasions pagetype:products&cnt=300

The pumpkin toss game made of the pumpkin & black cat would so be mine if I were only made of money!


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I love it!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Mike Wolfe from American Pickers happened upon this awesome tin parade lantern. If memory serves me right this was circa 1900-1910 and appraised at $600.00.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Cool. Was it on American Pickers?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know if anyone can help with this, or not, but I figure, it can't hurt to ask.

I picked this up for 75 cents at a local thrift shop (not a nation-wide chain). I can't tell if it's a reproduction, or vintage. There are no markings on it whatsoever. The "stick" is somewhat loose, but not in danger of falling out of the head. There is a small amount of sand inside the head, to make a shaking sound, but it's not heavy. The head is plastic, and the stick is wood.

I'm just wondering if anyone has seen another like this, and has any information on it. I'd like to find more of them, if I knew what to search for on eBay, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

E.F. Benson said:


> Cool. Was it on American Pickers?


Yes, I did a little research and it looks as if it premiered on May 13th of this year. If correct the name of that episode is A Hard Rain is Gonna Fall.

Here is the backstory from the appraiser.

http://halloweencollector.com/blog/2015/5/18/american-pickers-appraisal-backstory


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

My victom will be receiving this cutie in her box in a few days. It's a 1981 Union Carbide bank. I was so tempted to keep it myself.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Why do my pics post sideways, ug


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

rupertoooo said:


> Mike Wolfe from American Pickers happened upon this awesome tin parade lantern. If memory serves me right this was circa 1900-1910 and appraised at $600.00.


I love seeing all this vintage stuff, especially things like this pumpkin lantern. Gives me a good feeling inside, from a time when Halloween was truly scary and not just sexy pirates and nurses walking around. I feel like people in the earlier part of the 20th century had it right: making your own horrifying costume, mischief night, etc. Wish I had me a time machine


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Most of my real vintage stuff is packed away, but have picked up a few pieces over the last few months,decided to keep this guy.(two other black cat items listed here) 








I think this skull was an aquarium piece from the 70s or 80s ..maybe older 








This candle holder is Silvestri maybe 70s or 80s too


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

and what brings back Halloween for me is the smell of the inside of a plastic JOL pail..( well part of it might have been the attic smell from Mom and Dad's house mingled with that plastic smell)


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

LairMistress said:


> I don't know if anyone can help with this, or not, but I figure, it can't hurt to ask.
> 
> I picked this up for 75 cents at a local thrift shop (not a nation-wide chain). I can't tell if it's a reproduction, or vintage. There are no markings on it whatsoever. The "stick" is somewhat loose, but not in danger of falling out of the head. There is a small amount of sand inside the head, to make a shaking sound, but it's not heavy. The head is plastic, and the stick is wood.
> 
> ...


I don't know, but it ceratinly looks vintage.


----------



## Darkestnyte (Jun 6, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> I don't know if anyone can help with this, or not, but I figure, it can't hurt to ask.
> 
> I picked this up for 75 cents at a local thrift shop (not a nation-wide chain). I can't tell if it's a reproduction, or vintage. There are no markings on it whatsoever. The "stick" is somewhat loose, but not in danger of falling out of the head. There is a small amount of sand inside the head, to make a shaking sound, but it's not heavy. The head is plastic, and the stick is wood.
> 
> ...


Nice find LairMistress! I can tell you a little about this item. The cat mold itself has been around a while. If you ever look at vintage blow molds on Ebay you will see this cat head on a tabletop blow mold of a ghost holding it up. I'm pretty sure those are from the 70s or even 60s. This particular version you have is supposed to be a parade stick (hence the sand in the head to make noise). These were sold in Five and Dime stores in the 1980s. I speak from experience here because my very first Halloween costume was a witch costume and my Mother got me the witch hat and this parade stick to carry in the late 80s at just such a store. You certainly don't see them very often and especially in such good condition and it really brought back some fine memories for me and start of my love for Halloween.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you SO much, Darkestnyte! That is a wonderful background on the parade stick. I will definitely keep my eye out for more. I went back to that store on Friday, because they have a big "back room" where things are just stacked, boxed, and stuck in random places. They recently started letting people browse back there, because their actual store isn't very big, and they get a lot of donations. In general, there's large pieces of furniture in the room, but they have boxes and boxes of Halloween and Christmas to go through, too. 

I searched all of the boxes that I could find, but with people moving things here and there, you never know what you'll find in there! The best part is, it's not a very busy store, even though they have a ton of stuff, and great prices.

Friday, I found a vintage candy dish like my mom had in the 70's. It will probably never be worth anything, but I bought it for nostalgia's sake. The original price sticker of 39 cents is still on the back. I paid a quarter for it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Hallow-art said:


> there are so many things that remind me of Halloween growing up. Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought one of those blow mold lamps a few days ago at Goodwill. I love it! It's been on my "wants" list for a long time. If I'm not mistaken, I still have my Monster Mash record, but I don't have the sleeve, and I am SURE that the record is scratched beyond playing.

What I really miss from my childhood, is the record and book set of the Haunted Mansion story by Disney. It's not the "date" story like the non-book version; it's the kids version that is only about describing the house and its 999 inhabitants. 

I DO see Mr. Rogers in the vampire's eyes. How creepy!


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I love the blow molds also.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I suspect that this is the same lamp that our Goodwill had last year. I almost bought it then, but it is missing the cat's head, of course. So, I reluctantly put it back. For an entire year, I've wished that I had bought it anyway, because I never see this particular lamp. 

I've been in our Goodwill store many, many times since they started putting Halloween out, always thinking "I hope that they have my lamp this time!". My. Lamp.  I could hardly believe my eyes when I saw it yesterday, and I grabbed it off the shelf like it was made of gold. I know that I audibly gasped. 

Then, I turned it over...it was only $1.99! I assume that it was sent back to the back some time last year, because it is "broken". Thankfully, they put it back out. 

The light cord is extremely short (6 inches??), so I hope to find a replacement from some store's Christmas section. It was extremely dirty, but it scrubbed right up! One of the eyes had a worn spot in the center, but a quick dot or two of Sharpie fixed that. The eyes are a little mis-printed too, but that's to be expected in something like this. The black comes out the sides a bit. 

So now...which stores have the multi-packs of very small candy pails, so I can put something in its hands? I haven't seen any, anywhere yet! I would love to find a different cat (in pail form) to put in its hands. 

Also, which stores carry replacement cords for C7 bulbs (like for these, village houses, etc.)? I haven't seen any this year, but haven't been to Michaels yet, and did not check the Christmas section at Hobby Lobby. Dollar Tree used to sell them, but I haven't seen them in the last couple of years.

Thanks so much for any info on either part!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Seems like a good time to resurrect my thread based on the other talk about vintage items. Post away my friends!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I have items that I found in the last few weeks, I know the blow molds are vintage because both have the old UL (Underwriters Laboratory )sticker


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Great blow mold. I have one that's either very similar or identical. I now have to check!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool LP covers.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I have both of those, gonna have to dig them out and fire up the turn table!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

What do they sound like as description? Atmospheric, narration?


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't know how common, or rare, these are but I do have one in my display case from 1976 that I keep just because I feel it's retro and cool.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Here's another cool picture.



 Gosh, I love her hands!!! Vintage is where a lot of us got our start in becoming Halloween fanatics!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

rupertoooo said:


> Mike Wolfe from American Pickers happened upon this awesome tin parade lantern. If memory serves me right this was circa 1900-1910 and appraised at $600.00.
> 
> View attachment 254538



 I'd so love to find one of these lanterns......I don't dig the one with a moustache though, not a big fan of facial hair..


----------

